# Granit Arrowheads



## ghadarits (Apr 19, 2013)

I've been collecting artifacts for a long time and find points made out of all types of stone. The strangest types that I find are granite and sand stone. Those guys must have been hard up to use those materials.

The top frame in the pic has a granite on the left side middle row and then a sand stone third from left in the middle row.

Does anyone else find artifacts made of unusual stone?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2013)

I believe those are different grades of quartz.  And you have some nice ones.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 19, 2013)

I bet they are quartzite. That's what 99% of Savannah River points in my area were made from. I love knapping it-it's tough, but durable.

How about some closer-up pics of them?


----------



## chehawknapper (Apr 19, 2013)

Quartz,quartzite or possibly meta volcanic. Granite does no knap.


----------



## jcinpc (Apr 20, 2013)

yeah, we find them down here sometimes of that crappy coral stuff,


----------



## dtala (Apr 21, 2013)

yer a bad man JC.......


----------



## ghadarits (Apr 22, 2013)

*Point pics*

Attached are a few pics of some of the points in question. Nice point JC. I’ve found a few really nice crystal  clear quartz points but never anything that color. I think the ones in the attached pics are the rarest point material that I find. I have buckets of quartz and chert points but only about a dozen or so of the ones made out of the rougher material.


----------



## chehawknapper (Apr 22, 2013)

Meta volcanics. Common in your neck of the woods. Patinas real heavy with a look that makes you wonder why anyone would have picked the stuff up to use in the first place.


----------



## runswithbeer (Apr 22, 2013)

ive found a couple of that material in burke co.  odd for sure.


----------



## Son (Apr 22, 2013)

The also used slate and Rhyolite Along with the many grades and types of quartz.


----------



## weathermantrey (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a whole slew of points made out of that same material  you posted.

I’ve also never got a definite answer on whether it is rhyolite or meta-volcanic material.

I’ve always called it rhyolite, but who knows??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 23, 2013)

One of those at least is metaquartzite. The ones with white patina are probably rhyolite. Quartzite and rhyolite are our most common point materials up here, it's rare to find a chert point in our area. And actually, good-grade rhyolite is a great material for points-it knaps fairly easily, and is super-tough, hard to break, and gets really sharp. I make the majority of my hunting points from rhyolite.



weathermantrey said:


> I have a whole slew of points made out of that same material  you posted.
> 
> I’ve also never got a definite answer on whether it is rhyolite or meta-volcanic material.
> 
> I’ve always called it rhyolite, but who knows??



Rhyolite is a metavolcanic, at least most of the types we have in our area. It's basically the same chemical composition as obsidian and dacite, just larger crystal grains.  Rhyolite grades range from super-good and highly usable to grainy, porphyritic, and almost unknappable. The best quality rhyolite comes from the Uwharrie Mountains in central NC.


----------



## chehawknapper (Apr 24, 2013)

NCHillbilly nailed it. What I have seen coming out of N.E. Ga. is a poor quality rhyolite that varies in composition and color alot. Generally just lump it all into metavolcanic category.


----------

